# How many girls have you seen been able to play a rubik's cube?



## pcwiz (Mar 26, 2008)

How many girls, meaning females below age 18, play a Rubik's Cube? On YouTube, I've never seen one - all boys.  How many have you guys seen?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 26, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> How many girls, meaning females below age 18, play a Rubik's Cube? On YouTube, I've never seen one - all boys.  How many have you guys seen?



On YouTube, a few. In person, two of my friends. One of them I taught


----------



## Lofty (Mar 26, 2008)

I know one girl who can solve...
I "taught" a girl but its been awhile since i have seen her so I'm pretty sure she has forgotten.
They are 18 -19 tho...


----------



## Stralbem (Mar 26, 2008)

I've seen at least 5 maybe??? Buy the guys....countless!!!!
In personal, my classroom can be called the rubik's cube classroom! 
We tried to post a video in youtube where all of us are cubing when out math teacher wasn't around but by the time they saw we had a camera they stopped cubing...


----------



## abbracadiabra (Mar 26, 2008)

Nah... girls can't do it. Didn't you know that boys were endowed with special gender-specific cubing abilities?


----------



## Lofty (Mar 26, 2008)

Everyone knows girls are inferior to guys in many aspects of life like math, science, cubing and driving.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 26, 2008)

My little sister? Her friend?

Oh, I taught two, then saw two more at an orchestra trip I went on.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 26, 2008)

Let's see...
(I'm assuming "play" implies knowledgablility, i.e. able to solve one.)

Something like 10+ at math camp.
A few (let's say 2-5) at my school.
Obscure girls like Patricia Li, whom I've seen, but not with a cube.
Maybe 30+ at competitions (perhaps even 40ish).
15-25 on YouTube.

And I'm probably missing a few miscellaneous ones. 

That's a lot, I think, but not enough. 
(Must've seen nearly a thousand boys by now...)

Tim: You taught your sister? How'd you manage that incredible feat?


----------



## Ewks (Mar 26, 2008)

I've seen myself cubing Plus I've seen my sister, one of my friends and I've heard that one of my other friends cubes too. And I've tried to teach few others but I don't think they really got it But I'm the only girl in Finland who has gone to a competition.
Edit: And my mom told me that one of her coworkers daughters at least wanted to learn to cube though I've never seen her do that.


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 26, 2008)

I taught one girl how to solve it. She didn't care enough to get fast though and she dropped it after she found out how to do it. Although she still found it awesome that I solved it really quickly, she even called it "sexy", so i don't understand why she didn't want to continue in the teachings... ah well. It's not like any of my other friends would want to try become faster anyway, so I didn't expect much.

and i've seen one or two on youtube.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2008)

Dozens of girls, hundreds of guys. I think a ratio of 1:10.


----------



## ER (Mar 26, 2008)

I think out of 10 girls only 1 girl who has interest in cubing but that strange our classroom has 23 girls and 11 boys. 23 and 3/4 girls are cubing and 10 and 1/4 of our boys are cubing Hmmmm....How is that possible?? Oh I remembered! one is gay! 

Edit: What I want to say many girls love cubing too, but they just don't want to show it because they are sometimes underestimated...


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 26, 2008)

My girlfriend, my sister`s girlfriend, my sister. Blah. 

There`s a lot of `em.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 26, 2008)

My girlfriend can do so and some of her friends that got taught by her or me.

So there are some.. also there are lot of 18+ at my class, that a friend and me showed it.


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Everyone knows girls are inferior to guys in many aspects of life like math, science, cubing and driving.



Excuse me, but aren't you the one who got the speeding ticket?  .

And why put a limitation on their age? Why do they have to be below 18? I've only ever seen like 3 people solve the cube in my life.


----------



## F.P. (Mar 26, 2008)

My girlfriend can, I taught her...she averages at 35 seconds at the moment (without fridrich oll/pll). She is learning the pll algs at the moment...should speed her up.
I´m also doing team bld solves with her.


----------



## ER (Mar 26, 2008)

team bld solves? nice


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 26, 2008)

From what I can remember, I've only met one female that can do the Rubik's Cube. She was a teacher in her 30s - 40s though, so it doesn't count in this thread. I was pretty impressed by her. I was speedcubing during a weather drill at school for a bunch of kids and then she saw me doing it and solved it herself. Took a little longer though.


----------



## hinges (Mar 26, 2008)

Well i taught 2 girls and other 4 are interested in learning...strangely in my class more girls are interested in learning than guys lol...

oh btw i taught other 2 guys in my class too..


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 26, 2008)

1 so far.

I'm trying to teach one of my friends, but she's hot. She's still stuck on the concept of the almighty cross.

You can't have looks and brains. It's just not fair.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> You can't have looks and brains. It's just not fair.


 
Are you calling me ugly, dumb or unfair


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2008)

LMAO. Obviously you have never been to University then. There are plenty of people there with looks and brains, I can assure you. They may not be good at anything else though >.<


----------



## shelley (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess my age disqualifies me, but I taught a bunch while working as a counselor at the EPGY summer program.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 27, 2008)

There are 8 or so girls in my school's club, and I know of another one (who, I believe, was taught by Shelley and/or Tyson).


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 27, 2008)

Dene said:


> And why put a limitation on their age? Why do they have to be below 18? I've only ever seen like 3 people solve the cube in my life.



Because you know people like Jessica Fridrich solve the cube and the cube came out 20 years ago so probably lots of women would know how to solve the cube.


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 27, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> 1 so far.
> 
> I'm trying to teach one of my friends, but she's hot. She's still stuck on the concept of the almighty cross.
> 
> You can't have looks and brains. It's just not fair.



the girl i taught actually happens to be pretty hot, and she will be doing her masters degree in computer science next year. So clearly, false. 
but there are other things than smarts and looks, such as personality, communication skills, and all kinds of other crap, and that does usually end up roughly balancing out i guess


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm surprised how popular this thread is... this was released like yesterday


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 27, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> 1 so far.
> 
> I'm trying to teach one of my friends, but she's hot. She's still stuck on the concept of the almighty cross.
> 
> You can't have looks and brains. It's just not fair.



I disagree firmly.

This chick from my school has straight As and I find her to be quite beautiful. 

by the way, it's shocking that someone [with an account of SPEEDSOLVING DOT FREAKIN' COM] put "play a rubik's cube" in the title.


----------



## Dene (Mar 27, 2008)

LMAO, she solves it like exactly the same way as a guy I taught. Not just method, but finger tricks and hand movements and stuff as well. Interestingly enough, he is a "straight A+" university student  . Not quite the same looks though


----------



## aznblur (Mar 27, 2008)

Not sure, but probably like 20+ at school in my grade.


----------



## Paiev (Mar 28, 2008)

ER said:


> I think out of 10 girls only 1 girl who has interest in cubing but that strange our classroom has 23 girls and 11 boys. 23 and 3/4 girls are cubing and 10 and 1/4 of our boys are cubing Hmmmm....How is that possible?? Oh I remembered! one is gay!



What the hell is this supposed to mean? Homosexual guys are suddenly equal to 3/4 female, 1/4 male? What on earth is wrong with you? That has to be the most intolerant and most general prick-ish comment I've seen on this forum.

About the original topic: it depends on whether or not comps count. If they don't, then three females in real life, and who cares about the youtube number.


----------



## SajberPinGu (Mar 28, 2008)

Taught 5+ girls and then i acctually met one that could cube! That was cool 
Same number for guy to i think, i got one friend doing speedsolving now the others just "know how to do the cube"


----------



## Dene (Mar 28, 2008)

Paiev said:


> ER said:
> 
> 
> > I think out of 10 girls only 1 girl who has interest in cubing but that strange our classroom has 23 girls and 11 boys. 23 and 3/4 girls are cubing and 10 and 1/4 of our boys are cubing Hmmmm....How is that possible?? Oh I remembered! one is gay!
> ...



I disagree. Of course, there is no factual basis for such a claim, but in terms of hormone levels and such, he may not be that far off.


----------



## ER (Mar 29, 2008)

Paiev said:


> ER said:
> 
> 
> > I think out of 10 girls only 1 girl who has interest in cubing but that strange our classroom has 23 girls and 11 boys. 23 and 3/4 girls are cubing and 10 and 1/4 of our boys are cubing Hmmmm....How is that possible?? Oh I remembered! one is gay!
> ...



Hey! Don't be angry with me... okay then 23 girls and 11 boys happy??? peace  But anyway about the topic I've seen only 4 girls in our village who cube.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 29, 2008)

shelley said:


> I guess my age disqualifies me, but I taught a bunch while working as a counselor at the EPGY summer program.[/QUOTEDon't worry Shelley , you look 4ever like 16  y/o .


----------



## rubiks to the third (Mar 29, 2008)

ive taught 2 girls how to cube, one still uses LBL the other uses friedrich and can do bld


----------



## SkateTracker (Mar 29, 2008)

On youtube, ehh, I don't know, about 5-6? Maybe? In person, only me. (yeah, I'm a girl)

EDIT:

Oh, and my friend that's a girl can do it too. So, that makes two of us.


----------



## stlcards08 (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know any who are under 18, but my sister (19) can solve it. The girl who sits next to me in history had one of her girlfriends' cubes one day and was trying to figure it out, she got the cross, but couldn't get further. She set it down and looked away, I picked it up and solved it, she looked back and she was speechless, she just sat there with her mouth open looking at me trying to say something, but only got out how di....wha...whe...it was pretty funny


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 18, 2008)

for a start, i'm a girl and I can solve a cube although I am slightly over 18  I know of three other girls who can too, but yeah most cubers i know are guys!


----------



## van21691 (May 20, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6dEzGoooSUo - 11 yrs old solve 4x4 in 2mins 40
http://youtube.com/watch?v=On1elqea-D0&feature=user -same girl underwater solve, 26 secs

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5jxDVNEXpsU - same girl on national tv in the philippines


----------



## Sin-H (May 20, 2008)

I actually tought 2 girls how to solve the cube, and one additional girl is learning it at the moment.

A friend of mine taught it to, I think 5 or 6 girls, and another one to another 3...

And, as far as I know, F.P. told it to his girlfriend. She is even learning BLD at the moment.

In contrast to that: I taught about 10 boys how to solve the cube.


----------



## Cerberus (May 20, 2008)

I taught it my girlfriend and 2 other girls, there are 3 at my class that can solve it and 2 fast ones (30s) live here too, met them last sunday.
I am going to teach it my sisters daughter (6 years old) and she is gonna beat the world record for youngest blindsolver I hope, she's interessted in it, she came to me and scrambled cubes and I had to solve them. She went for speed and tryed to act as fast with her hands as I do, after all she were able to realy scramble and not just do R and L as fast as she can. After about 70 solves she gone to my parents and sister and told them we make a show for them and then she continued scrambling against me solving and was lucky to be faster mostly ^^


----------



## shelley (May 20, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> And, as far as I know, F.P. told it to his girlfriend. She is even learning BLD at the moment.





Cerberus said:


> I am going to teach it my sisters daughter (6 years old) and she is gonna beat the world record for youngest blindsolver I hope, she's interessted in it, she came to me and scrambled cubes and I had to solve them.



Hurry up. It's been three years and I'm still waiting for someone to challenge me for the title of fastest female BLD cuber.


----------



## Cerberus (May 20, 2008)

hmmm then she needs to beat me by far and the national record too, but I wonder how fast she will be at normal solving, if she gets sub-5 fast.
And for bld I am looking forward to that brilliant memosentences/stories she is going to tell herself


----------



## SkateTracker (May 20, 2008)

What's the fastest BLD by a female cuber of any age?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 20, 2008)

Officially it's 1:23.96 by Shelley Chang.


That's 12th in the world!


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 22, 2008)

wellll i'm one girl who won't be beating that BLD record!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> wellll i'm one girl who won't be beating that BLD record!



Don't say that! It's thinking like that which lets her stay unchallenged.

My oldest daughter Marie is hoping to learn BLD (although she really hasn't put much effort into it yet). I'm hoping she'll do it someday. She has fast enough fingers that at least she should be faster than me, but Shelley's mark will be a lot harder to achieve.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 22, 2008)

well it's on my mental list of things to learn, but there are other things i'd like to improve on first  also, i have no idea where to start with BLD


----------



## pjk (May 23, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> wellll i'm one girl who won't be beating that BLD record!


You'd be surprised how much you can accumulate if you learn something everyday. If you really want to learn BLD, sit down, start reading and understanding how it works. Never say never. Honestly, out of all the stuff I have done with puzzles in the last several years, I think BLD has really had the biggest overall benefit on me. My memory has improved so much. I never realized what you can train your mind to do until I did BLD.

On topic, I have taught tons of girls how to cube. None of really taken it as far as speedcubing, but they get to the point where they can solve it.


----------



## SkateTracker (May 23, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Officially it's 1:23.96 by Shelley Chang.
> 
> 
> That's 12th in the world!



Wow, well, it's not impossible, I will try my best to beat it!

...eventually, haha.

As of now I can only do a 2x2 BLD but I'm working on the 3x3.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 23, 2008)

Girls are awesome; one in our school club is baking a cube cake for our next (and last) meeting.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 23, 2008)

I've taught... five girls how to cube, but only three guys how to cube.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 23, 2008)

Wait, what's with this cubing club thing Jon... and why haven't you invited me  (I like cake )


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 23, 2008)

It's at school; you can come after school (2:30-3:15) on Thursday if you really want.


----------



## MasakitChan (May 24, 2008)

I've taught 6 how to solve it, I've seen nearly 50 of them in my school, or even 100, or even more, though they just play/solve it, don't speedcube.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2008)

i've seen 3 at my school of only 193 people, and i taught two of them.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 6, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Everyone knows girls are inferior to guys in many aspects of life like math, science, cubing and driving.



Lofty, that's pretty sexist of you. Even if you were joking that was wrong. For god's sake Jessica Fridrich(not to mention shelly chang!) could kick your ass in a speedsolve!

Anyway, I belong to a facebook group about the Rubik's Cube and there are a lot of girls in it(they're pretty hot too!). Actually, now that I think about it, there more girls than guys in the group!


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2008)

Mr. DiTuro, I have two comments to make here:
First of all, Lofty is probably faster than Fridrich and Chang, or at least if he practised normal speedsolving he would be.
Second of all, your comment "they're pretty hot too!" is easily as sexist as anything that he said (whether it was a joke or not, at least his claim is backed up with empirical evidence).


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 7, 2008)

Dene said:


> Mr. DiTuro, I have two comments to make here:
> First of all, Lofty is probably faster than Fridrich and Chang, or at least if he practised normal speedsolving he would be.
> Second of all, your comment "they're pretty hot too!" is easily as sexist as anything that he said (whether it was a joke or not, at least his claim is backed up with empirical evidence).




AHAHAHAHAHAHHA 


Good one.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 7, 2008)

I just realized that the title of this thread is: "How many girls have you seen *been able to play* [with] a rubik's cube?"

Every single one I know has been able to play with a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Lofty (Jun 7, 2008)

Haha.
I can own them at OH... I think Shelley has me in just about every other category tho. And I don't know Fridrich's times for anything.
Anyway I thought you were allowed to say anything you wanted on the internet and it was ok as long as you put a smiley at the end of it. 
Dene thanks for the back up and added insult against woman! Though it may not be as much insult as fact.

(that smiley means you aren't allowed to get mad at me for any of the above)


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't think most girls are interested in speed and competition. I've taught a few to solve the cube, but they seem more interested in a method easy to learn than a fast one. They enjoy playing with the cubes without solving them.
They aren't interested in OH or BLD at all.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 8, 2008)

That's because us big macho manly men speedcubers are filled with testosterone and jump at the slight chance we'll be able to attend a competition.


----------



## moedervlekje (Jun 8, 2008)

I been only cubing for like a week, and when I took it to school, I noticed boys are more intrested in knowing how to solve it, while most of the girls just said its stupid because, imo, they don't know how to solve it, and even don't want to learn ^^
only 1 other person at my school can solve it(that I know of) and it is a boy :d


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 8, 2008)

moedervlekje said:


> I been only cubing for like a week, and when I took it to school, I noticed boys are more intrested in knowing how to solve it, while most of the girls just said its stupid because, imo, they don't know how to solve it, and even don't want to learn ^^
> only 1 other person at my school can solve it(that I know of) and it is a boy :d



No one at my school really wanted to learn how to solve it except a few of my friends. The others are just amazed. They get a laugh and walk away. The reactions of most people aren't really different from eachother. "I used to peel the stickers off..." No one said its stupid, except this boy with ADHD who is addicted to the Simpsons.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 23, 2008)

um... in real life i only know about 5 people who can do the rubiks cube at my school, all around 1:30 (except for this one guy i just taught whos at 2 minutes). But i do know one girl who could do the first two layers, but forgot the last layer


----------



## shelley (Jun 23, 2008)

ROOT said:


> um... *in real life* i only know about 5 people who can do the rubiks cube at my school, all around 1:30 (except for this one guy i just taught whos at 2 minutes). But i do know one girl who could do the first two layers, but forgot the last layer



I didn't realize I was a figment of someone's imagination.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, the probably fastest girl in Germany is my girlfriend.
Will prove that at Dutch Masters


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2008)

shelley said:


> ROOT said:
> 
> 
> > um... *in real life* i only know about 5 people who can do the rubiks cube at my school, all around 1:30 (except for this one guy i just taught whos at 2 minutes). But i do know one girl who could do the first two layers, but forgot the last layer
> ...



Pff, you know exactly what he means. I mean, really you're just asking for an argument. (I'm happy to be involved in that  ).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> Well, the probably fastest girl in Germany is my girlfriend.
> Will prove that at Dutch Masters



how fast is your girlfriend... out of interest...


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 24, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> RobinBloehm said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the probably fastest girl in Germany is my girlfriend.
> ...



As far as I know her best Average is 29.35s.


----------



## shelley (Jun 24, 2008)

Dene said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > ROOT said:
> ...



Not asking for an argument, pointing out a poor choice of words.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 24, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > RobinBloehm said:
> ...



i dont think he meant cubing....>.> kidding.kidding.

that is how fast i am kinda. But my best avg is 27.xx


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2008)

CharlieCooper == girl. Just to make that common knowledge.

(I'm not actually sure, sometimes she sounds like a man)


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2008)

shelley said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Aww  . And I was looking forward to it too!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 25, 2008)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper == girl. Just to make that common knowledge.
> 
> (I'm not actually sure, sometimes she sounds like a man)



JOEY! stop saying that


----------

